# Проблема с болями и дискомфортом в паху. Что может давать симптомы?



## mas102 (27 Янв 2021)

Добрый день друзья, имею ряд проблем с позвоночником, а именно грыжа в грудном и в поясничном, остеохондроз. Сейчас до старых снимков нет доступа, новые исследования не делал.
Но дело в другом, подскажите пожалуйста кто то может сталкивался или врачи форумные знают. Постараюсь описать всё подробно, может это на что то повлияет.

Ситуация в следующем, решил я этой осенью заняться профилактикой, так сказать, похудеть немого и т.п. Начал пить воду хотя бы 2л в день и стал стараться много ходить пешком (раньше максимум до машины, по квартире и т.п.)  в целом не много 4-5 км, но ежедневно. Очень было радужное настроение, лёгкость, но собака в один из дней снова появился дискомфорт в ноге (тянущее, крутящее ощущение), и я ещё на щупал случайно, болезненное место в левой ягодице с боку. Я по старой памяти начал делать массаж на теннисном мячике и делать упражнения на растяжку, лёжа тянуть ногу к животу и т.п.

И вдруг через пару дней, я почувствовал дискомфорт в районе паха, начались ноющие-тянущие боли в области мошонки, самого полового члена, как бы в зоне лобка, вообщем какие то мигрирующие,  участилось не много мочеиспускание. Причём таких дней было как бы два и потом состояние улучшилось я пошёл к урологу, сдал все анализы и узи малого таза. Он особого криминала не нашёл, была высеяна бактерия которую я пролечил антибиотиком плюс ещё уколы, свечи. Стало лучше, но потом снова всё вернулось. я пошёл к другому урологу, снова сделали узи которое показало абсолютно нормальный размер простаты, сдал ещё анализ на ту бактерию, её не обнаружили. Уролог сказал что по его профилю он ничего не видит. Я окрылённый поехал домой и через 3 дня снова всё вернулось((((!!
Вообщем почему я всё таки пишу в этой теме, я про анализировал и пришёл к выводу, и мне кажется процентов на 80%, что дискомфорт запускается при вертикальном положении и продолжительной хотьбе, но когда особо не выхожу на долго или кручусь дома, то симптомы утихают и иногда пропадают вовсе.
Я к третьему урологу))), он снова всё выслушал, отправил на онко-маркер ПСА и уровень сахара в крови. Всё норм у меня, по скольку он у меня третий, то заподозрил у меня соматизированное растройство и отправил к психиотерапевту!! А так же предположил как вариант спазм мышц тазового дна, ну или проблемы с позвоночником. Хотя скал что это редкость, такая симптоматика!

Был я ещё у невропатолога, провела стандартное тестирование, сказала кроме немного сниженного рефлекса в левой ноге отклонений нет. Выписала Лирику.
Вообщем пил я Лирику последние 10 дней ситуация улучшилась, дискомфорт пропал почти практически, сон наладился, настроение то же. Последние 5-6 дней я особо не активничал, на стоянку со стоянки, в магазин и т.п. уже думал слава Богу пронесло))), и тут вдруг вчера на ровном месте снова дискомфорт в ноге, буквально 1-2 часа, потом раз пропал и всё норм, утром встаю вообще без малейших подозрений на здоровье, иду за машиной на стоянку прихожу домой и хоп через 15-20 мин знакомые ощущения в половом органе, паху.
Бред какой то!! Как думаете может позвоночник давать такие симптомы или грушевидная, а может и подвздошная)))??

Знаю что на форуме есть врачи которые говорят что симптоматика и жалобы важней иногда снимков и т.п. по этому ещё раз опишу симптомы которые периодически возникают:

Левая нога (длится не более 1-2 дней, а то и бывает пару часов и всё);
-крутит, ноет
-иногда выкручивает и побаливает в районе выше ступни (хочется как будто хрустнуть ей)
-есть иногда лёгкая боль сзади под ягодицей и был триггер в ягодице слева но вроде сейчас нету
-так же иногда чувствуется не большая боль в мышце или за ней в районе между простатой и внутренней частью ноги в самом верху (при нажатии болит)
-чувуство холода в пальцах, правда ноги руки у меня часто холодные

Зона паха (появляется после хотьбы, нагрузок, бывает проходит в течении часа, а может разболеться на пару дней):
-нарастающее чувство покалывания или нытья в половом члене, головке
-дискомфорт в зоне вокруг органа и яичек (то же ноющего плана) как будто ноет член на погоду))))
-бывает чувство дискомфорта как будто в лобковых мышцах и ближе к ногам
-иногда учащается мочеиспускание, могу сбегать по маленькому 3-4 раза за пару часов (абсолютно нормально, без болей и т.п.)
-кажется что после туалета иногда становятся симптомы легче
-периодически в эти моменты обострения, не произвольно сжимаю мышцы промежности или как будто останавливаю мочеиспускание

Из необычного из за чего был направлен к психотерапевту:
-чуство холодного полового члена
-иногда мурашки по яичкам
-лёжа в ванне с горячей водой ощущение что головка сухая))
-всё время нервничаю, трогаю половые органы, что то проверяю и т.п.

Вроде всё описал, мне 45 лет, рос 178см, вес 107 кг. Боли в пояснице редко, в основном если поработал физически, бывает могу копать садить, ползать вокруг деревьев, играть в теннис и всё норм)), а бывает встану с кровати неудачно и немного ноет поясница. Постарайтесь пока без снимков подсказать, что это может быть, в какую сторону смотреть и копать? К какому ещё врачу пойти или что обследовать?


----------



## La murr (28 Янв 2021)

@mas102, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2021)

Почитайте про нейропатию полового нерва


----------



## mas102 (29 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, читал, есть похожее описание и симптомы есть то что не сходится. Например: Основной симптом – боль в области заднего прохода, промежности, наружных половых органов, усиливающаяся в положении сидя. У меня только в органах мпс и сидя всё норм.

Судя по тому что у меня периодически поднывает в ноге и есть дискомфорт под ягодицей,  а так же болезненность где то в районе гребенчатой мышцы, можно говорить о у защемлении нерва где то мышцами? Не грыжей? И к какому врачу  (что бы не бегать) лучше обратиться для лечения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2021)

Пока надо понять, отчего болит. А такого понимания нет.
Кожа полового члена, мочеиспускательный канал - это все веточки полового нерва, и то, что он страдает, понятно.
А вот где ущемлен и отчего такая нестандартная клиника - надо думать.

В людом случае, лечение как нейропатии, с поиском места ущемления.
И то, что Вам помогало лечение, вполне на это указывает и никак нельзя прекращать лечение через 10 дней. 3 месяца и не только лекарства, но и физиотерапия глубокая, ЛФК специальная.
И одновременно поиск причин.


----------



## mas102 (29 Янв 2021)

Я  Вас понял, спасибо, буду идти в этом направлении, так всё таки к какому лучше специалисту попробовать пойти, что бы назначил доп обследования? И что Вы имеете ввиду под "помогало лечение"? Лирика?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2021)

Я именно о ней, зачем отменили при хорошем эффекте?


----------



## mas102 (29 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, я не отменял)). Врач назначил 5 дней на ночь потом перешёл на утро ещё 10 дней. Вот сегодня 9 день. Я просто не знаю она имеет какой то накопительный эффект? Она как бы притупила что ли дискомфорт я думал здорово, а когда сегодня вдруг вернулись эти ощущения я расстроился!! И самое обидное что вроде бы от того что всегда помогает людям (ходьба)! Жена и родители говорят забей и ходи через дискомфорт, а у меня уже в мозгах программа если буду дома сидеть и не ходить много то будет лучше. А как пойду куда то так тут же прислушиваюсь к себе((

Вы мне так по специальности врача не ответили к кому лучше пойти?


----------



## Виктор-72 (29 Янв 2021)

mas102 написал(а):


> Жена и родители говорят забей и ходи через дискомфорт


Прислушайтесь к родным людям, они говорят очень правильные вещи.


----------



## AIR (29 Янв 2021)

mas102 написал(а):


> Добрый день друзья,


Вечер добрый.



mas102 написал(а):


> Сейчас до старых снимков нет доступа, новые исследования не делал.


Из этого и будем исходить..



mas102 написал(а):


> стал стараться много ходить пешком (раньше максимум до машины, по квартире и т.п.) в целом не много 4-5 км, но ежедневно.


И с чего это "понесло" так 🤔 После сидячего образа жизни, сразу давать такую нагрузку на застойные, ригидные мышцы🤔



mas102 написал(а):


> Очень было радужное настроение, лёгкость, но собака в один из дней снова появился дискомфорт в ноге (тянущее, крутящее ощущение), и я ещё на щупал случайно, болезненное место в левой ягодице с боку.


Аааа... вот и результат этого деяния... самый обычный "перегруз" мышц..



mas102 написал(а):


> Я по старой памяти начал делать массаж на теннисном мячике и делать упражнения на растяжку, лёжа тянуть ногу к животу и т.п.


Но этого показалось мало, решил ещё "добавить немножко "



mas102 написал(а):


> И вдруг через пару дней, я почувствовал дискомфорт в районе паха, начались ноющие-тянущие боли в области мошонки, самого полового члена, как бы в зоне лобка, вообщем какие то мигрирующие, участилось не много мочеиспускание.


Ну вот! Здравствуй "дополнение"..



mas102 написал(а):


> Причём таких дней было как бы два и потом состояние улучшилось


Мышцы и связки немного отдохнули,  чуток восстановились..



mas102 написал(а):


> Вообщем почему я всё таки пишу в этой теме, я про анализировал и пришёл к выводу, и мне кажется процентов на 80%, что дискомфорт запускается при вертикальном положении и продолжительной хотьбе, но когда особо не выхожу на долго или кручусь дома, то симптомы утихают и иногда пропадают вовсе.


Первый проблеск сознания!🎂



mas102 написал(а):


> А так же предположил как вариант спазм мышц тазового дна, ну или проблемы с позвоночником. Хотя скал что это редкость, такая симптоматика!


И доктор тоже мыслит.. 



mas102 написал(а):


> Вообщем пил я Лирику последние 10 дней ситуация улучшилась, дискомфорт пропал почти практически, сон наладился, настроение то же. Последние 5-6 дней я особо не активничал, на стоянку со стоянки, в магазин и т.п. уже думал слава Богу пронесло))), и тут вдруг вчера на ровном месте снова дискомфорт в ноге, буквально 1-2 часа, потом раз пропал и всё норм, утром встаю вообще без малейших подозрений на здоровье, иду за машиной на стоянку прихожу домой и хоп через 15-20 мин знакомые ощущения в половом органе, паху.


Отдых и препараты сделали своё дело, но надо и понимать, что "бац, и сразу всё пройдёт " , не прокатит.. проблемка будет снова проявляться, только всё реже и при большей нагрузке.. 



mas102 написал(а):


> Бред какой то!! Как думаете может позвоночник давать такие симптомы или грушевидная, а может и подвздошная)))??


Супер! Пациент самостоятельно приблизился к пониманию ситуации!👍
Рентген позвоночника в двух проекциях, желательно увидеть конституцию, осанку.
Наиболее полезен осмотр с диагностикой состояния пояснично-подвздошных мышц на протяжении всей длины (особенно нижних отделов), мышц таза  ( важно грушевидной в месте прикрепления к бедру, но и не только)... 
Здесь не только ущемление бедренно-полового нерва пояснично-подвздошной мышцей, но чисто миотендинита вследствие перегрузки..
Да, кстати, никакой необычности и нетипичности  - клиника соответствует имеющимся нарушениям.. смотреть лучше надо..


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Янв 2021)

Сделайте рентген тазобедренных суставов.


----------



## mas102 (29 Янв 2021)

@AIR, @Леонид Михайлович, всем спасибо, блин забыл сказать что записан сегодня на мрт органов малого таза. Может успеете посоветовать на что его поменять? Или что сказать диагносту что бы посмотрел?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2021)

mas102 написал(а):


> ....забей и ходи через дискомфорт
> 
> Вы мне так по специальности врача не ответили к кому лучше пойти?


Вот для этого и препарат, и надо подбирать дозу, от которой станет наплевать.


----------



## mas102 (30 Янв 2021)

Короче результат МРТ малого таза всё ОК. Никаких отклонений в органах. Просил перед исследованием что бы обратили внимание на ущемление или что то в этом направлении, не знаю или не увидели ничего или забыли)))

На сегодня пока только ноет немного сзади бедро под ягодицей, тянущий дискомфорт в ноге какой то.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот для этого и препарат, и надо подбирать дозу, от которой станет наплевать.


У меня на сегодня 150 г в сутки. Не знаю много, мало. А сколько в целом Лирику можно принимать чтобы не привыкнуть и т.п? А так же не знаю переходить на Антидепрессанты как психотерапевт назначал? В целом жизненная ситуация не супер у меня, тревожность присутствует, а так же самокопание с болячками своими и страхи перед новыми! Постоянно негативные мысли, с работой не очень!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2021)

mas102 написал(а):


> У меня на сегодня 150 г в сутки


Та доза при которой Вы будете чувствовать себя удовлетворительно. И если при отмене все возвращается- то принимать вечно!
Лечить и принимать, пока не пройдет. Иногда это вечно.


----------



## mas102 (31 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лечить и принимать, пока не пройдет. Иногда это вечно.


Честно говоря, хотелось бы победить защемление, добавив другие методы)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2021)

Так обязательно! Бороться и бороться! И если терпимо, то не принимать!


----------



## mas102 (1 Фев 2021)

Кстати забыл сказать на МРТ нашли небольшие косые паховые грыжи. Был сегодня на консультации хирурга, естественно рекомендована операция. Являются ли грыжи причиной моих дискомфортов он не уверен, отправил к невропатологу там же в больнице. Ну я сходил в принципе ничего нового не услышал, предложила сделать ЭНМГ обеих ног. 
Теперь мучаюсь новой проблемой с грыжами. Оперировать или пока нет? Дают ли это они такую симптоматику как у меня?


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (2 Фев 2021)

@mas102, сделай ЭНМГ, уверен найдёт аксонопатию. И спроси делают ли они ЭНМГ по урологии.


----------



## mas102 (3 Фев 2021)

Друзья это капец. Подошёл к другому хирургу сегодня без знакомств (просто отзывы положительные в интернете). Он посмотрел снимок (первый кстати нифига не смотрел), пощупал меня и сказал что мои грыжи ерунда, никуда они пока не вылезли, паховое кольцо у меня довольно узкое так что пока переживать и оперировать что то не нужно! Паховый нерв если они бы пережимали то боли были бы немного другого характера чем я описал.
Вообщем его вердикт или неврология, мышцы и т.п. Или голова, пить антидепресант и на кинезиотерапию!

Ну как так? А те предыдущие (сын и папа) кстати типа по знакомству, предлагали прям завтра приходить и палата есть одноместная и вечером сын мне писал в Вайбере ну как дела, что я надумал!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Фев 2021)

Здравствуйте 
Если ухудшается состояние во время сидения, то, возможно, есть триггеры в подвздошно - поясничной мышце 
Эта мышца соединяет туловище и бедро 
Во время сидения точки крепления этой мышцы сближаются, мышца укорачивается, триггеры в ней, если они есть, активируются
Вам бы пропальпировать мышцы живота, мышцы паховой области, может, есть триггеры в мышце, понимающей яичко, может в нижней части прямой мышцы живота (называется пирамидальная), в косых мышцах живота 
В общем, надо грамотные руки 
А где живете? 
Есть специалисты, которые могут диагностировать мышцы?


----------



## mas102 (3 Фев 2021)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> А где живете?
> Есть специалисты, которые могут диагностировать мышцы?


Добрый день, Украина Одесса. Точно не скажу, занимаюсь этим вопросом. Таких спецов очень мало. Из триггеров или странных болезненых точек я только нашёл у себя между ног точки при надавливании болят. Примерно 5 см влево и вправо от центра промежности (за яичками) примерно там где нога соединяется с промежностью)))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Фев 2021)

Вот, слушайте, первое, что пришло на ум сразу, что есть триггеры в нижнем креплении подвздошно-поясничной мышцы
Потому что судя по локализации, которую описали, там где-то малый вертел на беренной кости находится
А к малому вертелу бедренной кости крепится как раз подвздошно-поясничная мышца
Мне когда работают миопрессурой с ППМ (подвздошно-поясничная мышца), то стреляет примерно туда, в крепление к малому вертелу
И то, стрелять стало недавно, потому что мышца заросла фиброзм, то есть соединительной тканью и приходится разгребать фиброз, чтоб добраться до этих триггерных точек
Если болит у Вас, то может, не сильно запущенный случай и можно быстро справиться


----------



## mas102 (3 Фев 2021)

Вот обвёл точки которые мне кажутся болезненными. Интересно может это от них идёт дискомфорт в паховую область.??


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Фев 2021)

По моему тут и есть малый вертел бедренной кости 
К нему и крепится ппм 
Подвздошная и поясничная части ппм сливаются в паху
То есть на протяжении всей ппм могут быть боли 
И тут, где отвели кружком, и в паху 
Мышца длинная, возможно в ней триггеры 
Надо ппм продиагностировать на наличие триггеров


----------



## mas102 (3 Фев 2021)

Возможно, болей по ппм нет, но год назад я вспомнил, когда у меня только начала побаливать левая нога, у меня были боли именно по передней части бедра, мне тогда остеопат вроде говорил что проблема в ппм, но честно говоря поработал со мной 1 раз, а потом решил провести сеанс психотерапии, долго что то делал руками у моей головы за 800 грн\час, после чего я больше к нему не пошёл)))

У нас есть в городе сеть фитнесс-клубов где есть отделение кинезотерапии, там вроде есть специалисты которые тестируют мышцы, насколько они будут разбираться с моим случаем сложно сказать, там на потоке всё в основом((


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Фев 2021)

Интересно, как они тестируют
Пальпируют вглубь мышцы руками, чтоб нащупать что-то, а точнее, триггер, как причину боли, или, скорей всего, проводят тесты, которые, например, описаны в книге Валериуса Клауса "Мышечное тестирование "


----------



## Zorbelka (5 Фев 2021)

https://youtube.com/channel/UCXVdAqpXQ2MCfXS4V1nVDsA вот спец по мышцам в Одессе

https://youtube.com/channel/UC-L7hgYFvUn7PyEXi90W2FQ это тоже Украина но город не помню


----------



## mas102 (6 Фев 2021)

Спасибо


----------

